# need advice on first board



## Scope (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi guys did my first snow boarding holiday last week and loved it!
The only issue was the rental gear was really bad so I have decided to take the plunge and buy my own gear. I've read a lot but I'm just going in circles.
The snowboard shops near me seem to only stock Burton but that wasn't my first choice. I want an all mountain board that will be easy to learn on but that I won't out grow too quickly either.
My choices I have found are these
- Yes basic
- Rome tour
- Burton custom Flying V - can get this board at a good deal at the moment 

I was leaning towards the Rome but would like any advice you guys want to offer.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Scope said:


> Hi guys did my first snow boarding holiday last week and loved it!
> The only issue was the rental gear was really bad so I have decided to take the plunge and buy my own gear. I've read a lot but I'm just going in circles.
> The snowboard shops near me seem to only stock Burton but that wasn't my first choice. I want an all mountain board that will be easy to learn on but that I won't out grow too quickly either.
> My choices I have found are these
> ...


I can speak to the Yes and the Burton as I've ridden each. Both are boards that you won't 'grow out of' IMO - there are people I ride with who ride each of those boards and they are without a doubt expert riders themselves so you will likely be fine. The Rome, I cannot comment on unfortunately however.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you weigh anywhere from 120-170 then my Flow Chill I have for sale is a great bet... for reals though.


----------



## flow-boarder (Oct 23, 2014)

Scope said:


> Hi guys did my first snow boarding holiday last week and loved it!
> The only issue was the rental gear was really bad so I have decided to take the plunge and buy my own gear. I've read a lot but I'm just going in circles.
> The snowboard shops near me seem to only stock Burton but that wasn't my first choice. I want an all mountain board that will be easy to learn on but that I won't out grow too quickly either.
> My choices I have found are these
> ...


Hey man - glad to hear you are getting into it. 

Rental gear definitely not the easiest way to learn (designed to last not to perform). Any one of those boards will be light years better! 

Of those 3 I would be leaning towards the Yes and Rome boards. Mostly because of the Camber profiles of those boards. 

If I was a beginner again I would go for a profile that had either Camber or Flat between the bindings - for *stability*. And rocker towards the tip and tail to *reduce the chance of catching an edge*. 

The Tour has a flat section under foot with rocker to the tip and tail and the Basic has camber underfoot with rocker to the tip and tail. 

If you think you will be looking to go into more freestyle riding in the future and don't want to change boards then I would go with the *Yes* as it has a twin shape and a centred stance. Not that you couldn't ride freestyle with the *Tour* - just that the *Basic* would be better. 

The Flying V (especially if you can get a good deal on it) would be a good choice too. The rocker underfoot will help with turn initiation but will also probably make it feel quite "loose" underfoot. Maybe a slightly steeper learning curve but only at the initial stage I would imagine.

All of these you would be able to grow into as well. Though keep in mind depending on the style you develop you may end of changing boards at some stage anyway. But you can usually get reasonable bucks selling your board second hand so no biggie. 

Of course there are other options outside these 3 but that would just confuse things more! and these are good options.


----------



## Scope (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey guys thanks for the info. Yeah the rental gear was falling apart which made learning harder work.
Spoke to a few people and decided to get the Burton Process Flying V as I got a really good deal with it.
Was also told it would be better for riding switch than the custom as its a true twin. 
Binding wise I went with the Burton cartel est as I had heard good things about these. 
Really didn't want to go Burton but the closest place to stock another make is 2 hours away : (
Spent 4 hours getting boots today as there was a few of us but at least it's all done now : ) 
Now I have no excuses for falling over.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It ultimately wont matter, but the Process FV is not true twin.


----------



## Scope (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh yeah sorry it's a twin shape which I was told was better for riding switch this is correct yeah? 

I'm thinking as I have not done much riding so far that stance wise I'm not really sure what suits better.
I'm thinking that I mighy as well go straight to duck so I can get comfortable with it straight away is this a good ideal or am I making it hard for myself straight away?


----------

